# What's your boss like?



## tangential (Aug 15, 2010)

Former or current


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

She's a big pain in the butt. She procrastinates, forgets things, and changes her mind a lot.


(I work for myself.)


----------



## Einstein (Aug 10, 2011)

He is great. I'm self employed.


----------



## Super Awesome (Jul 11, 2011)

My boss is utterly HORRIBLE. God, what a nightmare.

(I work for myself, too.)


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

LOL. There seems to be a common theme here...


----------



## Kainita (Aug 31, 2011)

Lazy, unconsistant, unmotivated... I don't work for myself. :/


----------



## Sovereign (Aug 19, 2011)

The most amazing person ever. He's an ENTP. He can be a bit prone to procrastination and daydreaming, but I'm task oriented enough to make us both do enough work. Work environment is a dream, thus adding to productivity.


----------



## kinetickyle (Feb 27, 2011)

She's extremely intelligent, extremely demanding, and extremely scattered. She was kind of a micromanaging hobag until she realized that I could handle my job just fine. She's also pretty damned attractive...


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

My boss is wonderful. She's also an INFP, and is becoming a good mentor for me. I can see some of her flaws and how they are things I need to watch out for in myself. She has very high standards, but is very forgiving of tardiness and call-outs. I've had much, much worse supervisors, that's for sure.


----------



## Mav (Dec 19, 2010)

My boss is a legend. I suspect he is an ENTP, so as an ENTJ we complement each other quite well.


----------



## Paragon (Mar 15, 2011)

A BOURGEOIS PIECE OF SHIT.

a.


----------



## Mostly Harmless (Oct 16, 2011)

Older ENFJ, very smart, painfully energetic, can and will talk the hind leg of a donkey, very critical and demanding under a cheerful and chirpy exterior, has _perfected_ the Fe-guilt trip both in terms of dosage and delivery. 

Not going to lie, he's kinda awesome.


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

Slippery is the best word I can think of.


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

All, current and former, are easily forgettable.


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy (Jan 16, 2011)

I truly respect my boss. He receives a lot of crap sometimes and can easily get caught up in the moment, but once he realizes this, he becomes very humble and understanding. He knows how to manage well, and definitely knows how to keep us motivated. He also can dish just as much crap as he receives.


----------

